# knpv style training



## ben litchfield (Nov 8, 2009)

before anyone rips into this video i want to point out that its knpv style training,i dont know the rules so i dont know if the exercises are 100% but i hope its somewhere near,thanks

http://youtu.be/eeLgIUznJqQ


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

ben litchfield said:


> before anyone rips into this video i want to point out that its knpv style training,i dont know the rules so i dont know if the exercises are 100% but i hope its somewhere near,thanks
> 
> http://youtu.be/eeLgIUznJqQ



Mozarts "Requiem" was a nice touch!

Guess the decoy will know better next time...theres a reason a french suit has a set of pants :mrgreen: 

The man guard was okay, move the decoy away from the container about 4 feet, place the dog behind the decoy. Have him guard from the back. It's not in the rules but it just works better. 

Transport of the decoy, you, decoy, dog. In one line, not dog bouncing infront of the decoy. Have him walk on the other side of the decoy at the knee of the decoy. This because if the decoy runs your dog will miss the bite to stop the decoy from doing so. 

Small note. When dog is in position next to you make sure he is NEXT to you...not 3 ft in front. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ben litchfield (Nov 8, 2009)

sorry i watch different clips on places like you tube and try to achieve them with my dog,i thought that was a knpv type escort but it was an NVBK as the clip below shows in the first minute.thanks for your input though

http://youtu.be/JTVeD7rf1qc


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

ben litchfield said:


> sorry i watch different clips on places like you tube and try to achieve them with my dog,i thought that was a knpv type escort but it was an NVBK as the clip below shows in the first minute.thanks for your input though
> 
> http://youtu.be/JTVeD7rf1qc



here's a clip I found on youtube for you of the transport of the decoy.

http://youtu.be/Szum6o5-iBk


----------



## ben litchfield (Nov 8, 2009)

thank you,shame there's no clubs here in the uk.i really would like to have a go at the test with one of my dogs


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

ben litchfield said:


> thank you,shame there's no clubs here in the uk.i really would like to have a go at the test with one of my dogs


There's no KNPV in the USA either and we're a lot bigger. At least you can visit Holland to see real KNPV training a lot easier (affordable) then for us


----------



## ben litchfield (Nov 8, 2009)

people keep threatening to start clubs here in the uk but we will have to see,its all going on over here at the minute.knpv champs just been then mondio in Calais followed i believe by the nvbk in Belgium.still to far in my opinion to enter it seriously due to the lack of people with proper knowledge.


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Good job to both the owner and dog. Cheers.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I didn't think KNPV sanctioned clubs outside of the netherlands... always wear a cup when training bite work.


----------

